# New news on Amelia....



## j d worthington (Apr 4, 2007)

There's some new information on the disappearance of Amelia Earhart...

AP diary adds clue to Earhart mystery - Yahoo! News



> It's the coldest of cold cases, and yet it keeps warming to life. Seventy years after Amelia Earhart disappeared, clues are still turning up. Long-dismissed notes taken of a shortwave distress call beginning, "This is Amelia Earhart...," are getting another look.
> 
> The previously unknown diary of an Associated Press reporter reveals a new perspective.


 
It goes into quite a bit about the diary, and brings up some information that may totally change the way things have been viewed for a long time (such as that she was arrogant and not listening to directions, etc....)

It is from AP, by Richard Pyle, datelined Sat., Mar. 31, 2007, and titled: "AP diary adds clue to Earhart mystery". It will be interesting to hear what this stirs up with the genuine research....


----------



## Talysia (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, JD.  It's fascinating to think that such a mystery might be solved.


----------



## The Ace (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry, am I the only one who thinks she's somewhere at the bottom of the Pacific ?  Mind you, I'm so naive, I still think Lee Harvey Oswald shot JFK.


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 4, 2007)

I thought that they had found some fragmentary remains of a plane of the same make/model as hers on a south pacific island, years ago.
Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 13, 2007)

I suppose I should tell you now that I know the reason Amelia disappeared ... it was, of course, due to the untimely intervention of a dragon.  Now I could tell you why she vanished without a trace, but that would ruin the punchline for the book so I'll wait until I get around to writing it down.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow - thanks for posting, JD. That was a really intersting article.


----------



## mosaix (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for this JD, fascinating stuff.


----------

